
Why doesn't React (and similar libraries) support async rendering - prmph
In my work I frequently encounter situation where an async render methods would be the cleanest way to solve an architectural challenge.<p>I have looked at the source code of React and Preact, and it would seem to be pretty straightforward to provide this feature<p>Is there any deep, intractable technical reason why async rendering hasn&#x27;t been (or cannot be) implemented?
======
acemarke
The React team is working on it right now :) That's what the "React Fiber"
rewrite is intended to enable. See Andrew Clark's tweets from yesterday:
[https://twitter.com/acdlite/status/909926793536094209](https://twitter.com/acdlite/status/909926793536094209)
and
[https://twitter.com/acdlite/status/909968784328245248](https://twitter.com/acdlite/status/909968784328245248)
.

